# Weekly Competition 2017-11



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.
*
These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs. Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $10 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 U2 F R' U R F' U2 R'
*2. *R U2 R' F U2 F' R U2 R2
*3. *U2 F' R' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U
*4. *U2 R' F U2 F2 R U' F' R'
*5. *R U F2 R' F U R F'

*3x3x3
1. *B2 R U' D F2 D B L' F' R' U2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 R' F2
*2. *D' U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R D R B' L2 F D2 L D2 U'
*3. *B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 L D L' F2 L' B' D2 R2 D' U2 R'
*4. *B2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 L B2 F' D L' D U' B' F' D' R D2
*5. *F' L2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 F2 D L B' R' F2 D F2 D B R

*4x4x4
1. *D L R2 U' F' Uw Fw U F' R F2 Uw2 Fw Rw' B' R2 D U' R2 D Fw2 D B2 Fw' Uw2 R' F' Uw' U2 Fw' L2 F Rw2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 U' Rw' F' L
*2. *R' Fw2 R2 Uw2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B' F2 L2 Rw2 R' Fw2 L' F' U2 Rw' F U2 B' D' Uw U' L Rw' Fw F2 Rw R' D2 B' D Uw L' B' Fw2 F' U L'
*3. *L2 U' Rw' R' B' Fw Rw' R2 D2 L2 D' Uw U' F D2 L' Uw' U Rw' Fw' Rw D' Uw U2 L D B' Uw L' R2 F2 Uw2 L' R B2 L' F Rw B2 R'
*4. *Rw2 Uw R2 D Uw2 U F' U2 L' B Rw Fw2 D2 Rw2 F2 D2 U' Fw' R2 Fw2 R2 B2 Fw2 F R2 B' L2 Rw2 R' D2 R' F' D Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R D' Rw'
*5. *Rw B2 Fw D' R2 F2 L2 B' Fw2 Uw2 L' Uw' U' L' Uw2 B2 Fw2 Rw' R D' Rw2 B' Uw' R2 D2 F2 R' D' Uw' Rw2 B2 Rw Fw2 U' Fw L' R' B Uw2 U'

*5x5x5
1. *B' L2 B' F R2 F2 Dw U Bw L Dw Uw L Bw' R2 Bw' L D2 Uw U F2 D' Bw' R' B2 U' B Rw' Bw' Rw U2 B U Lw' Fw' F2 U2 F L' F2 Dw2 Lw Bw' Dw Lw' R' Dw' Fw Uw2 U Fw' R Dw' L2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw' Fw2
*2. *D' Dw2 Rw Dw' U' Rw' R2 B2 L Fw F2 U' B2 Uw' Fw2 Lw Fw R' F' Lw2 Rw R D' Fw2 R B F D' U2 R2 Bw2 Uw2 B L' Fw2 Rw2 Dw Uw' Bw F D Fw Dw2 Fw F Rw Fw2 F' D B2 L2 Dw2 Lw B2 Bw L F' Dw2 U Lw2
*3. *Lw Bw2 U2 Bw Dw B' Bw F2 Dw Fw' L Lw2 U B' Lw2 Uw2 F2 Uw' Lw2 R2 F Uw' U2 Lw' B Bw Rw2 B' Bw' Lw D' Lw' R Bw2 D2 Lw2 Bw F2 Uw Bw Uw2 L2 Rw' Fw2 U' Fw Dw2 Rw' U Bw2 D R Dw' U2 F' Rw' Dw' Lw2 Fw' R'
*4. *Lw2 Bw F U2 Fw Rw' B D' Uw' Rw' Fw' Dw' F2 U Bw' D' Dw' Uw2 R U2 B' F2 R B' F Dw Bw2 Rw Bw' D2 Bw' D' L R' Fw2 U Lw' Fw' U Rw2 U B2 L2 R B Uw' F' Lw Fw L Fw Rw Uw' Rw2 Dw B Fw2 U' B F'
*5. *Fw2 D L2 R' Uw' Bw2 Lw Rw2 F2 Lw Uw2 U Lw2 Bw Uw U Rw2 F' Uw' Lw B2 F2 Uw2 B2 Rw D' Dw Uw' Bw' Dw' U' Lw2 Fw2 L' R' D2 Uw Lw U Bw2 L2 Bw2 Dw Fw' Lw Fw' D2 L D Lw' B2 F Dw2 Uw U' Rw Dw Lw2 Bw' Lw2

*6x6x6
1. *2L2 2F' F2 R2 U' 2F' 2D' 3R2 D2 U 2B L 3R2 3F' 2F' L U2 2R2 D 3R' U' L 2U2 2L 2R' 2F D' 2U' 2F 2R 2B' 2D 2B2 3F2 2D 3F2 2L' 3R B 3R2 2F' 3U' 2L2 B' 2B 3F' 2F 2L 3U2 2L' D' 2B 2F F' L' R' 3F2 2U 2B' 3F2 3U2 L2 U2 B 2B2 3F2 D' R D B2
*2. *L 2U R' D' 2D2 2U2 L2 2R R 2B2 2U2 F2 2L 3U2 2U2 2B2 2U2 L B' 2F2 2D' 3U2 L D 2D' 2L 2D' B2 3U2 L' 2D' R' 2U' 3F' 2F2 2L2 2R' 3U U' 2L 3R' B 2L' 3R2 2R2 R' F2 U 3F' R2 3U2 2B F 3U2 L2 D L' F' 3R R2 2U 2R R B' 2B2 2R2 2D' 3R 3F' 3R2
*3. *2D 2B2 2F' L2 3R 2D' F2 3U2 3R 2B 3R2 R2 2F R2 3F2 U 2F' 2R' 3U' 3F' F R2 F2 2U U2 2R2 U' 3R' 2D' 3U' B 2D2 3U' L F' D 2D' B2 3R 2R2 2U2 3F2 2R B2 2B 3F F U F' 3U2 2U' U2 2L 3F 2L2 2B 2R2 2F2 2R' 2D 3U2 F 3U2 R 3U2 2F2 L 2R' 2U R'
*4. *2L' 3F 2F' 2D 3U 2U' U2 2L' 2B 2R' B2 D' R 2F' 3R2 2R2 D' 3F' U2 B2 3F D L 3R 2D 2B2 2F' R2 3U 2F 2U 2R U L2 2L D 2D2 R 2U2 2L' F2 3R' 3U2 B2 2F2 3R2 2B' 3F L' F 2L2 3R U2 2B2 2F' 2L' U2 B2 U2 F 2D2 2F' 2D' L 2L2 2R' 2U2 L' 2L2 2R2
*5. *3U' R' 2D2 3F' 3R 2R' 2F' U2 B' 2R B' 2B2 2L2 2R' 3U 3F' L' 2R' U 2R' 2B' U B2 2R2 3F2 F R2 B' 3R B' R' U B2 D' 3F 3R' B' R 2F2 2U 2L 2B 2R2 R' U' 2L2 3R' B2 U 3R F2 2D2 3F 2L2 2F' 3U2 3R 2D L' D' 2U2 B U 2B 2F U2 R2 U L2 2R

*7x7x7
1. *2R2 D 2L2 D2 B D' 3D2 2U2 3B 2L 3F' 2F' U2 2R 2F 2D2 B 2R2 D' 3D' 3L 2R 2B2 U 2B' 3L' 2B 3B 2R2 3U' 2L' 3U 3L 2R R U' 2F2 3R 2F 2D 3F2 2L 3F2 3R B' 3B 2F2 D 2L2 2B R' 2F2 3D2 2R 3D' U 3L' F' 2D' 2U2 2L B2 3F2 2U U' 2B 2F2 R 2B F2 2U' 3L 2R 2U2 3R 3F' L 3L2 2R' 3B2 2F' R2 3U 3L 2R' 2D B2 2F 2U2 L' 3L' 2U 3L' 3D 2U 2F 3L2 R 3U2 3L'
*2. *2D' L' 2F' D2 U 3R D' 2B 2L2 3L2 2B 3F2 F 2D2 2U' 2F' 3L' B 2B2 L' 3F2 3L' 3R 2D' U2 3B 2F' L' 2B2 3R2 2F F' 3L B2 2B 3F2 F' U2 3B2 2F F U2 L2 3D U 3R2 2R2 D' 2D2 2B2 U2 2R2 R D' 2L' F' 3L' B 2L2 2D' 3U R 3B 2F' 3R2 2R' D2 2B' 3D 2F' 2L 2B2 3R2 2U2 2B' 2L' F' 2L' 3B 3U' 2L' D2 U' 2L D2 2U2 3B D' 2L R' D2 2D2 3D 3U' 2U' 2L' D2 2B' 2R D
*3. *U 3F2 2F' L2 U' 3B L 2R 3B' 2F 3U' L' 3D' 2F2 L' 3B2 3F 3R 2R' R' 3D 3B 2D 2R' R2 2B 3B 2F 3L 3F' 2R2 3B' 2F 3U2 U' 3L' R' 2U2 2B' L2 2B 2R F' 2L' 2D L' B2 U 2F' 2U R' D' 2D2 3L2 3F2 3L 3B' L2 2R 3D 2B' 3D' 3R' 2D2 U2 R D 3U' F' 3R2 U' L2 3R 3F2 F' 3D' 2U 3R2 F 3U 3L' 2R2 R D' 3U 2U' L 2B 3F 2D B 3F 2R 2D2 U' 2L 3R' 2U2 2B2 2U'
*4. *3L' 3D 2U' U2 L2 2R2 2U2 3F' 2L' D' U F' 2L' 3L R' 2B' D2 3R 2D' 3F F' 2L' 2B' D' 2L2 3U' 2L 3L' 2D 2B2 3B 2F2 L' 2U' 3R 2F F2 2R' 2B2 2F 2D' R2 2U 2L2 D 2U 3L' D2 3U2 2B' F2 3L2 3R2 2R' D' U' 3B2 L' 3B2 3D F2 2D 3B 2L' F' U' 3R2 2D2 2F2 3U' 3R 2D2 B2 L' 3B' 3R' 3B' 3U 3L2 2R2 2B' 2F' L' D L' 2R 2B2 3D2 2U B' D2 2U' L 3R 3D' B' 3B' D2 3R 3B
*5. *R2 3B2 3L2 3F' 3U2 U 2F' 3D2 U F' 2L 3F 3U 2U' 2L2 B D' 3D2 U2 F2 3D' 3R' 3D2 U F' L 2D' L' 2D2 2U' 3B 3F2 F' 3L2 3R2 3U U 3R2 R' B 2L D2 2R' D2 2D 3D 2L D L' 2D 3U2 2R2 2B2 3B2 2L 2D2 R 2U 3L 3D2 3U' U2 3L R2 D2 3R2 2R R 3U2 L2 3R' 3F F 2L B' 3U' U 2B' 2F2 F' 3D L2 3L' R 3B2 F' U2 L' B2 U 2R2 2B2 D 2D 3U' U' 3L' R2 D 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F2 U2 R' F U' F' U F' U2
*2. *R' F2 U2 F' R' F U' F2 U
*3. *R2 U R' F' U R U' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' D R' F2 D2 R F'
*2. *B2 D R2 B2 L F' B2 D' R' U2 B R2 D2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B' D2
*3. *D' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U' F' D' R' B' F' R F2 L2 F R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D' L' Rw2 R Fw2 L' D Uw' U Fw' R' D B' L' R2 B' Uw B2 Fw' F D U Rw2 D2 Uw' B2 F U' L' Fw2 Uw' Fw F2 U L2 Fw Rw2 R Fw2 F
*2. *L' Fw' Rw D R' B' D' Fw' U' Fw' L2 D Rw B2 F L2 U2 R' Fw' F' L D2 Uw' Rw Fw L' U Rw F D2 R2 F L2 Uw R' Fw2 D2 F D2 U
*3. *L2 Uw' F' Uw Rw R2 Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw B' Rw Uw U' R2 Uw2 Fw U2 L B2 Rw2 D2 B' L' R2 U L' Uw' Fw2 F D2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 F R2 Uw2 Rw' F D2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Uw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' Uw2 Bw Fw2 Rw2 U2 B2 L' F2 Dw F' Uw2 Fw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 U' B' Bw' Rw D2 Dw' L' Rw2 F Rw F Dw' Bw2 U2 L' Rw Uw U' R2 B' D2 L2 Lw' Fw D' U B' Bw L2 Rw2 B L Lw F Lw D2 U' B' L2 Rw' Uw'
*2. *Fw2 Rw' U R' Bw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Bw F' Lw2 Dw Bw2 D Rw' B' Fw' F' Uw2 U Bw2 Fw2 L R' D2 B' Uw2 B' Fw' L2 Uw2 B' Fw' F D2 Uw Rw' F2 Lw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw B2 Rw Bw F' R Uw B' Dw B2 Fw2 F' U2 Rw D' Dw' L' Dw2 Uw
*3. *D Fw Lw Uw B' Lw2 U' Lw' Dw Bw2 R2 Uw Bw' Uw2 B2 U' L' F2 D' B' Bw2 Dw' Uw L2 D' Uw Rw B' R D Dw F2 Uw L2 Rw2 Fw R' Uw2 Fw' Dw' U Bw' D Rw B Fw2 L' Bw2 Uw Rw Uw Bw2 Dw2 Uw B' Dw Uw' Lw2 Fw R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2B D2 2F2 F2 2D2 B 2L 2D2 3F2 D' 3U' U' B' 2U' 2R' B 2B 2F' D2 2U 2L' 2D' 2L' 3R 2U 2L2 3F2 2F2 F 3U B' 2F' U B 2B 2F' U' 3F 3R' R' B 3F' 2F 3U' F' D 3F' 2R2 F 2D' 2U U 2F' R' 2U 2F' U2 B' 3F2 2D' 2R2 R' 2D2 3R' 3U2 2B L' B2 2R2 F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3F 2U B' 3B 2U2 3R' 2F R 3B2 2L2 3B2 3U' L' 2L' 3U' 3L2 3R 2R2 2B2 2D 3L2 2F' F2 R F2 2R R' 2U' 3B2 2L2 3B 3F 2D2 2B' 3R2 2D' 2F2 L 3R 3D' 2R2 2U2 U' B' 3F 3R 2R' R F 2D' U2 L 2L' 3U' U' 3F 2D 3F 2F 3U2 3B' F L2 3L2 B' D2 3D2 2R' R 2D 3D2 3U' B 2B' 3B 3D' F' 2L2 R' 2D' 2F R2 3D L B 3B 2R B2 3D 3R' 2B' L R D 2R2 3B' 3F2 2L' 3D U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 F R2 F' R2 U F' L' R F U B L B2 D'
*2. *R2 D' L2 D' L2 U L2 D' L2 U L2 R B U' B' R' F2 R' B F D
*3. *B2 U2 F' L2 D2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 B R' U' F2 L' R2 D L2 U' R2 F2
*4. *B2 R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D L2 U L B L2 B2 R' D L B' D F2
*5. *U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D' L D' L' F D R2 B' F2 D2 U'
*6. *U R2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R D U L U B' D2 U F' L'
*7. *F2 D2 L U2 R2 F2 L' U2 L D2 R2 U F D F2 D2 F U' F L' B'
*8. *F' D' F' B2 R2 F R B2 L U2 B L2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 B D2 L2
*9. *R' D2 U2 R' D2 F2 L D2 R' U2 R U' R2 D' F' D' L' U2 F'
*10. *F2 R' D2 L' B2 F2 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 U' L B U2 B L2 B2 D' B L'
*11. *F' U2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 B F2 L' B L2 F D B U L U' F2
*12. *R U' R B2 R2 B' U2 F D R U' B2 U B2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 D' F2
*13. *F' L2 R2 F D2 B L2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U L2 D' R2 F' L' U2 R2 D
*14. *U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R' F' D' F L D2 U' F2 U L
*15. *L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U' R' B F R' F' L2 R' D' R2 U2
*16. *F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R' F2 R' D B' F2 D L2 R' F'
*17. *L2 B' R2 B' F' D2 U2 L2 D2 B L' F2 D' F D' L D' L' R
*18. *F2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B L' D2 B2 F' U' F' L' R' U2
*19. *D2 L2 B D2 B F L2 B' R2 F' D2 L' F' U B' F2 R' D2 F' D' F2
*20. *F2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 L' F2 D' R' F' U' B2 U2 B' L2 U'
*21. *L2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 L R B' R2 D U' B' R' F' R'
*22. *R2 F2 U L2 U B2 D2 U L2 B2 D' R' D' F L' B' D' L B D
*23. *U R2 U L2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R' F U2 R B' R' F2 D2 L' F'
*24. *L2 R2 B2 F D2 B R2 B2 L2 F' D2 R B2 L B2 D2 B L2 U' R2
*25. *R2 L F2 B' L B D' F2 L U2 F B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2
*26. *R' D2 R' F2 B' U L2 B R' B2 U D L2 U' R2 B2 U2 D' R2 U'
*27. *B R2 U R' L U D' F' R2 L D' R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U L2 U R2
*28. *F2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B' R' D R' F L2 D' B' D2 U'
*29. *B2 R' U2 L R D2 R F2 D2 R' D U2 F L' B2 U B' D R
*30. *F2 D B' L' D F' D B2 L' B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F' B' R2 B' U2
*31. *U2 R2 B U2 B F R2 U2 R2 D2 F' L F D F U2 F' U' L2 F D2
*32. *D' B2 U B2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L2 B' R2 U' B' F2 L' F' R2 D R2
*33. *U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 L' D2 L D2 F R B U2 B D L' B F' R2
*34. *D2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' D B U2 R2 U2 R' F' L' U
*35. *R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' U' F' U2 B D' L2 F U' L' R' B R
*36. *U' R L F B' R D' B D R2 U2 R' L' B2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 U2
*37. *D2 F' B2 R' U L2 U2 F' L' U L2 U D F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 L2
*38. *B2 U' R2 D' B2 D' U' R2 U F2 L2 F' U R F U R' U' R2 B F'
*39. *U2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 U2 L2 R B2 F' L' D' B' L2 D2 L2 F
*40. *U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 B' R2 B' D' F2 L' D' R' F' R' U2 L
*41. *D B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U R B L2 B F U L B' F L
*42.* B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' U' F' D L' D' U' R2 B' F
*43.* F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 D' L2 U B2 D B L' R' U' F L R F2 R2 F'
*44.* B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 L' B2 R2 D' R B D' L F' D B2 D R'
*45.* R L2 B' R F2 U' F' L' F U2 B2 L U2 R' L' F2 U2 R' D2 B2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 R B2 L B2 R' B L' D U' R U2 L F2 U' F2
*2. *B R2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F R2 U L2 D' L R B F U2 L
*3. *B2 L2 R2 F R2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 F D' R2 D B D L' F' U2 R B
*4. *R2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 D B2 F' L' R B R F L' F2 L' F
*5. *R2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 U F R B' D F L B F2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U' R' D' R2 L2 F2 D' F B2 R F2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 F2
*2. *D2 B L2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 F L2 F2 R D2 L' D' B F R2 F' L' U'
*3. *L2 F U2 B L2 B' U2 B F2 U2 F' D L' R' D' F D2 U L B F
*4. *U2 L2 F2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 F2 D' F' R' U' B U2 F2 D R2
*5. *B2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 F L' D' U2 F U' L' U2 B' F2 U R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L' D2 L' D2 R' D2 L' B2 L F2 L D' B' U2 L F' D F R2 B2 U2
*2. *L2 U' R' F R' B L' B U L D' R2 F2 B2 D' B2 U D2 L2 D2 R2
*3. *R F2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 L D2 U2 F2 D B2 D' L B' D' B R B'
*4. *U R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D F R' U B' L2 F2 U L2 R2 U' R'
*5. *D2 B2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 D2 L2 B F' U B' R2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R2 U R' L2 B' R2 D2 L D' L D2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U F U R2 U' F U2
*3. *L' B2 F2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 R' F L D R' D' F D B2 L2 D2
*4. *Rw' D' Uw U' R Uw2 L Rw2 R' D2 Uw R2 Fw' U2 L' R2 Fw2 L B L Uw' F Uw' L' R2 U2 Rw2 R D2 U L D' F' D' Fw2 D L2 Rw D Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F' R' F2 U R U2 R F U'
*3. *U2 R2 L' B U2 F2 L2 U' F' L' D2 B' L2 F' U2 F2 U2 D2 F' L2 U2
*4. *F' Uw' Rw B' Fw' R' D L' Rw D2 Uw' U' Rw2 D' Uw' U2 B' Fw' D B' D' Uw' U' B2 F' R2 Fw' Uw2 B' Fw' Rw2 B2 D2 F D F2 D' Uw2 U2 L
*5. *B' Lw R' F' Lw R' Dw2 Uw U2 L Uw2 Rw2 U Fw Rw' F D Bw F' Rw R Fw2 D' Dw' Bw2 Lw B2 L Fw2 Dw2 U' L2 Lw Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' U B2 F2 Dw' Rw2 R2 Bw F' Dw2 B2 F Lw2 D Uw' Lw' U Fw' Lw D2 Dw2 L Lw D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:
2:* U F2 U' F U' R F U R2
*3:* F' U2 B' D R2 D2 L F L F2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U' B2
*4:* D' U2 B2 D' Fw' F2 R B2 Fw L2 Rw2 B L2 R2 D Uw2 R' L Fw U2 B Rw D2 U2 Fw Uw2 R2 B D F' B Fw2 Uw' F Rw2 Fw2 Uw U' R' L'
*5:* Bw' Fw2 B' R Bw2 D L' Rw2 Lw' Dw2 U' L' D2 Lw2 F' Bw L2 R2 Rw Lw D2 Dw B2 R' B' Fw F L' U2 R' B' Lw' R' B F2 D' R' Lw' Bw Fw2 Lw' Dw B L R2 Lw' B2 Uw2 Lw Fw2 R Fw2 Dw' F2 L' U' F Uw R2 F'
*6:* 3R' 2R' R 2U2 3F 2F' 2L' 2R B2 2R 2D2 2R2 3F D 3R' 3U 2L' U' 2L' 2B D 2D2 3R2 2R2 F 2F2 B2 D 3F2 U2 3R2 2F' L' 2U B' 3R' D U2 R 2B B2 2D2 F D' F U' L' D 2U' F' 2U 2B2 3R F' 2B2 2R2 D U' 2F 3F' F' 3U' 3R2 2R' 2D2 2L' R' U D2 2L2 B' 3R2 2B 2L' 2B2 R' L2 3F' D2 2D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:
2:* F U2 F' U2 F' U F2 U R' U2
*3:* U2 R2 L2 D' F' L D F R' B2 R2 F2 R' F2 B2 R B2 D2
*4:* Uw R U L2 D' R' B2 Rw2 R2 D Uw2 U2 L2 Rw2 Uw B' Rw2 U' F D' Fw2 D U2 Fw L2 R' Uw D' U Rw' F Uw' U2 D L Fw U2 R2 L2 Fw2
*5:* Uw2 Bw U2 Lw2 Rw' L Fw' R Bw2 L2 Bw' Lw2 R2 Bw2 L2 R Dw' B' Uw2 L' Fw Lw Bw2 Uw2 Lw U Uw' Rw2 F' R2 U' D Lw2 L Uw2 U R2 Bw' Dw2 D' L R2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 F2 U' D' Dw Rw L' D2 L Lw' D' Dw Rw B' U'
*6:* R 3U2 L2 2L' B2 R' 3R2 2F U' R2 U 2D2 B2 2L' 2B' R 2F' 3U2 2D2 F2 2B 3R' 2B 2L2 D 3R' 2L' D' 2D' 2U2 3F D 2F D2 2U2 F' 3F' 2R2 2U' 3U' 2L2 3R 2R 3F 2F2 L' 3F 2U2 F2 L2 F' U2 3F2 3R' 2U' 2L' 2F D' 2L 2B2 3F2 3R' 2U F' U 2F 3F2 2B2 U 2D 2F F 3F' 3R' 3F2 U L 2R' 3R' D2
*7:* 2U2 2L D U2 L 2U2 3D' 3F 3R 3F' D2 F' 2D 2L 3B 2D2 3B2 R 2R L2 3D' 2D 2R2 U' 3R' R2 3B' 2U' 2R B' 3U D 3L R 2L 2U' F2 3D 2F2 2R 2L' 2B 2L' 2D' B 2F2 2B' D2 3L2 2F' L' 3D2 3R2 U2 D2 R2 3L' 2F 2R2 3U 2L2 2U' 3R' 2U' 3B2 R L F' L' 3F 2R2 U 3L' 2U' 2B' 3D' 2R2 2U' B2 3B' 3R2 L' 2U' 2R R' B' 3B' 2D2 2F 2B' D2 2D2 2L' 2D' 2F2 U2 3L' 2F2 3B' 2D2

*Mini Guildford
2:* F' R2 F' U' F U2 R' F R
*3:* F U B U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R' D R U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 R D2 F2
*4:* D' Rw' Fw2 R2 Fw Rw R2 B2 Fw R U2 F Uw' L R U' Rw R' U' F Rw' B' F' D2 R' U B R Rw' L' F' U' D F R' Fw2 F Rw2 B F2
*5:* Lw Bw2 U2 B' Rw' Uw' L Bw Lw' Fw' L2 R2 Rw' F Bw L2 Fw2 Rw L Fw' Lw2 R Fw' F2 Uw2 L' Uw Fw Dw2 Lw L' B L Bw2 Uw Rw' R Dw2 Lw Rw2 U' D Rw' U' F2 B2 D2 Uw Bw Uw' Fw U Bw2 B' R2 F' Rw2 Lw Dw2 Uw2
*OH:* D' L' F' D B' L2 U R B' L B U2 B' R2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 F2
*Clock:* UR2+ DR1- DL1+ UL2- U2- R5- D6+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 U4+ R1+ D1+ L4+ ALL4- UR DL UL
*Mega:* R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra:* L R B U L R' B U' l' r b u'
*Skewb:* B' R' U' L R L' B L
*Square-1:* (0, 2) / (6, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (4, -5) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, -4) / (3, -2) / (6, 0)

*Kilominx:
1* R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2* R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2

R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*3* R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*4* R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*5* R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*
Clock
1.* UR5+ DR0+ DL3+ UL1- U4- R3+ D5+ L2- ALL4+ y2 U2+ R1- D5- L0+ ALL1-
*2.* UR1- DR4- DL2- UL5+ U5- R3- D5+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U4- R5- D1+ L5- ALL2- UR
*3.* UR4- DR4- DL2- UL3+ U2+ R3- D2- L4- ALL4- y2 U4+ R6+ D2- L2+ ALL0+ UR DL
*4.* UR5- DR5- DL1+ UL0+ U2+ R3+ D2- L5+ ALL5+ y2 U1+ R4+ D1- L5+ ALL1- DR DL UL
*5.* UR4+ DR1+ DL2+ UL3- U2- R5+ D4- L3+ ALL2- y2 U4+ R6+ D1- L2+ ALL4+ UR
*
MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *B U' R' U B U' R' r b' u
*2. *U B' L B' L R' B' U' u'
*3. *B' R L' B R' L R' l'
*4. *R L' U' R' L' R' U' l' u'
*5. *L' R B L' R B L' B' r u

*Square-1
1. *(0, 2) / (1, 4) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (2, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-3, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0)
*3. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 2) / (-4, 6)
*4. *(1, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 4)
*5. *(1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (3, 3) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L R' D U' D L' R D' R' D' U'
*2. *U D' L' R' U' R D' U' U D' U'
*3. *R' U' L D R' D L U' D' U'
*4. *D R' U' D' U' D U D' L D' U'
*5. *U' D' R' U' R L R D U' D' U'


----------



## muchacho (Mar 14, 2017)

*3x3*: 16.54, 16.61, 19.38, (16.48), (19.63) = *17.51
3x3OH*: (50.76), 49.95, 32.16, (31.41), 31.61 = *37.91*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 14, 2017)

2x2 : 4.43, (2.60), 4.19, (6.08), 4.42 = 4.35
3x3 : 14.72, (12.64), 13.26, (16.67), 15.02 = 14.33
4x4 : 47.90, (46.70), (56.21), 49.59, 50.75 = 49.41
5x5 : (1:26.91), (1:43.39), 1:41.96,1:30.91, 1:32.73 = 1:35.20
6x6 : 2:41.35, (2:43.49), (2:29.03), 2:30.62, 2:42.93 = 2:38.30
7x7 : 4:04.23, 4:00.66, 3:53.00, (4:10.66), (3:41.22) = 3:59.30
2 BLD : 50.68, 31.68, 53.69 = 31.68
3 BLD : 2:59.27, 3:12.19, DNF = 2:59.27
OH : 35.68, (48.71), (33.39), 44.62, 40.77 = 40.36
MTS : 47.89, (40.60), (56.74), 48.84, 47.13 = 47.95
2-4 Relay : 1:08.69
2-5 Relay : 2:47.54
2-6 Relay : 5:59.96
2-7 Relay : 10:02.19
Mini Guildford : 6:08.35
Clock : 18.86, 16.45, (19.82), (16.04),16.71 = 17.34
Kilominx : 46.09, 46.08, (56.25), (32.67), 34.75 = 42.31
Megaminx : 1:37.54, 1:31.35, (1:23.84), (1:37.57), 1:25.14 = 1:31.34
Pyraminx : (3.69), (6.73), 4.49, 4.71, 6.03 = 5.08
Square-1 : 19.05, (33.47), 21.95, (15.53), 25.80 = 22.27
Skewb : 7.77, 6.45, 10.77, (10.80), (6.09) = 8.33


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 14, 2017)

*2x2: *(3.89), (1.32), 2.49, 2.18, 1.98 = *2.22
3x3: *(10.52), 10.41, (7.59), 7.81, 9.68 = *9.30 *// lmao what
*4x4: *(49.17), 39.87, (37.99), 38.70, 41.62 = *40.06
5x5: *1:18.71, 1:23.11, 1:20.15, (1:10.45), (1:26.07) = *1:20.65
6x6: *(4:16.99), 3:16.59, 3:22.68, 3:34.60, (3:15.26) = *3:24.63
2BLD: *22.94, DNF, 10.49 = *10.49
OH: *17.93, (16.29), (21.71), 17.44, 18.34 = *17.90
2-4 relay: 57.81
2-5 relay: 2:26.59
Megaminx: *58.42, (51.72), 54.02, (58.63), 55.61 = *56.02
Pyraminx: *4.94, 5.48, (3.98), 4.02, (8.05) = *4.81
Square-1: *17.96, (17.89), (37.24), 22.86, 20.24 = *20.36
Skewb: *3.10, (2.46), 5.56, 10.43, 6.02 = *4.89*


----------



## asacuber (Mar 14, 2017)

2BLD: 19.91, 7.64, 8.24= 7.64// nice! 11.93 mean too.
Skewb: (4.08), 6.87, 6.29, 7.36, (DNF)= 6.85// lol, bad, all the solves were lol, especially the first one which was a huge fail


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 14, 2017)

2BLD: DNF(28.07)[13.29], 34.76[10.85], *34.23*[12.48]
3BLD: DNF (1:13 / 2c),* 1:27.87*, 1:32.87
4BLD: 7:57.13 [5:15], *7:30.61, *DNF (I think*, *don't remember*)*
1) hard to orient, hard to memo - so not that bad. 2) not easy either, 49 memo loc again and DP.
5BLD: *14:24.75* [8:45] ok, DNF [13:25] plain bad, DNF [13:33] 2w . did one letter in two cycles.
6BLD: DNF [34:05/20:45], 6w, 7o.
7BLD: *11½ hours*: (net time it was more like 59:50 [34:30])
I memoed Thursday night and solved Friday morning .
Long time since I set one. (haven't tried often lately)
Multi: 8/10 = 6 in 41:44 [30:00], bad just sloppy exec I think. Fast but that's no consolation.

2x2: 13.72, 14.58, 20.79, 19.36+, 13.47
3x3: 30.88, 35.65, 51.40, 32.96, 31.67
4x4: 2:27.09, 1:59.02, 1:59.06, 2:07.74, 2:35.78
5x5: 4:49.50, 3:59.85, DNF, 3:50.00, 3:45.66
(3:d was going to be a PB and then I messed it up )
6x6: 8:13.62, 7:02.09, 7:58.35, 7:39.89, 8:14.73
7x7: 14:23.14, 12:12.78, 12:58.10, 13:56.55, 14:11.92

24: 3:36.06 (4x4 almost 3 min)
25: 8:39.62 (4x4 almost 4 min)
26: 16:58.98 that was three really bad relays 
27: 28:35 not great either

Skewb: 13.03, 20.81, 59.85, 38.42, 18.69


----------



## Berd (Mar 14, 2017)

FMC: 36 


Spoiler: Solution



B2 F2 L R D L U2 L' B L B2 L - 2x2x3
B2 U B' U' B' U B' U2 B U' L F* U F' L' U - AB3C
*= U' F2 U B U' F2 U B' - 0 moves cancel (lol)

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_U_...B-_U2_B_U-_L_F_U-_F2_U_B_U-_F2_U_B-_U_F-_L-_U


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 14, 2017)

*Skewb: *7.64, (4.65), 5.47, (8.21), 8.14 = *7.09
Square one: *(27.48), 32.85, 36.52, 37.53, (38.88) = *35.64
3x3*: 25.01, (33.61), 24.32, (21.35), 23.59 = *24.31
OH: *43.55, 42.49, (52.86), (32.61), 34.48 = *40.18
Pyraminx: *16.69, (18.45), (8.66), 8.68, 12.72 = *12.70
2x2*: (6.81), (3.05), 6.41, 5.65, 3.46 = *5.18
2BLD: *DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF
4x4: *1:43.08, (1:45.20), (1:28.59), 1:28.83, 1:42.11 = *1:38.01
Feet*: 1:47.62, 1:52.68, 2:31.63, 2:22.79, 1:56.02 = *2:03.83
FMC: 30
*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



F2 L R B D B' U B D' B' D L B L' B' L B' U' B L2 F U F' L D L2 D' B' L2 B

F2 L R * D // 222 (4/4)
(B' L2 B D L2 D') // 223 (6/10)
(L' F U' F') // 223 + lots of pairs (4/14)
(L2 B' U B L' B L B' L' U') // L3C (10/24)

Insert at * (swapping the order of the existing D and U moves):
B D B' U B D' B' U' (6/30)


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah I know I'm really slow but whatever... it was fun xD

2x2: 9.25 (10.24) 6.90 (6.52) 8.84 = 8.33 avg

3x3: 20.86 21.48 (19.61) (22.98) 22.63 = 21.66 avg

Pyra: 10.54 8.06 (7.87) 8.81 (10.65) = 9.14 avg

2x2-4x4 relay: 2:06.61


----------



## Lili Martin (Mar 14, 2017)

2x2 : (10.25), (8.63), 9.92, 9.16, 8.98= 9.35
3x3 : 39.42, 38.78, 40.24, (40.72), (35.24) = 39.48
4x4 : (2:32.57), 2:01.76, (1:57.49),2:13.37, 2:12.66 = 2:09.26
5x5 : (4:39.56),4:35.14, 4:32.11, (4:13.09),4:22.02 = 4:29.76
2-4 relay : 2:58.48
2-5 relay : 8:46.57
kilominx : 2:11.18, (1:41.37), 2:24.15,2:14.43, (2:29.90) = 2:16.59


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 14, 2017)

2x2: (7.02), (3.96), 4.75, 4.59, 5.08 = 4.80
3x3: 13.63, 13.70, (16.82), (13.58) 16.49 = 14.60
7x7: (4:16.79), 4:54.74, 4:46.71, (5:01.04), 4:53.45 = 4:51.63
Skewb: 10.31, 10.31, (12.98), 10.83, (8.07) = 10.48


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 14, 2017)

4BLD: 14.53.67


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 14, 2017)

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *13:18.70*; 14.11, 29.66, 2:00.14, 3:39.53, 6:55.24

*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *23:55.62*; 10.92, 29.51, 1:57.88, 3:03.39, 6:48.22, 11:25.67

*Megaminx*: 4:14.22, 3:35.17, (DNF(3:52.71)), 3:19.03, (3:13.48) = *3:42.81

4x4x4*: (2:03.75), 1:43.94, 1:56.27, (1:40.43), 1:59.72 = *1:53.52

3x3x3*: (36.76+), 36.26, 33.54, 31.68, (26.24) = *33.83

3x3x3 OH*: 1:03.83, (1:03.56), 1:16.80, 1:06.80, (1:16.98) = *1:09.15

2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:25.77*; 10.79, 37.23, 1:56.56, 3:41.19

*2-3-4 Relay*: *2:27.53*; 15.72, 33.93, 1:37.87

*Square-1*: 2:01.18, (54.48), 2:07.88, (DNF(1:12.73)), 1:34.01 = *1:54.36 *Closer to 1:36 if I remember to switch layers on solve #4. PB single, though.

*5x5x5*: (3:27.92), 3:13.51, (3:04.48), 3:22.60, 3:19.17 = *3:18.43

7x7x7*: 12:33.82, (12:50.99), 12:48.19, 11:41.54, (10:55.22) = *12:21.19 *Nasty pop on solve #3.

*3x3x3 with feet*: 4:30.40, 4:30.69, (4:53.69), (2:28.76), 2:59.84 = *4:00.31 *ouch! I should drill feet PLLs.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Mar 14, 2017)

*3x3:* 14.75, (18.13), (13.97), 16.55, 15.03 = *15.44

4x4:* (1:32.37), 1:09.71, 1:11.97, 1:06.62, (1:01.03) = *1:09.43

5x5:* (2:56.95), (2:20.62), 2:43.64, 2:29.76, 2:43.69 = *2:39.03

Megaminx:* (1:18.79), 1:31.19, (1:39.54), 1:28.40, 1:25.78 = *1:28.46*


----------



## arbivara (Mar 15, 2017)

2x2x2: (10.14) (4.54) 9.25 9.34 9.82 = *9.47* // one pretty good, one bad solve
3x3x3: (39.80) 28.65 27.56 (27.22) 36.66 = *30.96* // two really bad solves
4x4x4: 3:32.36 5:16.90 (5.32.60) (3:05.69) 3:35.10 = *4:08.12* // meh
5x5x5: 8:33.49 (8:00.47) (9:27.62) 8:15.44 9:19.10 = *8:42.68* // meh(2)
2BLD: 1:38.22 (1:59.84) (DNF) = *1.38.22* // Argh, a DNF!
OH: (1:00.03) 48.20 59.55 (47.05) 55.02 = *54.26* // left handed
FMC: *38* // far from great - full solution in spoiler bellow
Megaminx: 5:56.70 (7:14.21) 6:27.75 6:21.59 (5:47.04) = *6:15.35* // good



Spoiler: FMC



F2 L // 1X2X2
R D // 2X2X2
B L2 U2 L // EO
B' U L2 B' U' L2 B' U L2 // F2L-2
U' B' U B U' B'* U B U' B' U // F2L-1
B D' B D B2 // AB3C
insertion:
* - B D' B' U' B D B' U // solves all 3 corners
Final solution:
F2 L R D B L2 U2 L B' U L2 B' U' L2 B' U L2 U' B' U B U' D' B' U' B D B' U2 B U' B' U B D' B D B2


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Mar 15, 2017)

2x2: (5.35), 10.69, (13.58), 6.86, 6.40=7.98


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 15, 2017)

3x3: 10.97, 9.94, 11.75, 10.68, 11.12 = 10.93


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 15, 2017)

222: 6.40, (4.13), (7.27), 4.63, 5.55 = 5.53
333: 17.76, (15.47), 18.63, (22.23), 17.13 = 17.84
444: 1:07.45, 1:02.07, (1:08.38), (1:00.31), 1:00.99 = 1:03.51
555: (2:03.98), 2:08.32, (2:13.52), 2:13.17, 2:04.14 = 2:08.55
777: 7:37.85, 7:11.37, 7:12.01, (6:57.84), (7:50.18) = 7:20.42
2BLD: DNF(1:16.52), 4:19.24, DNF(2:45.13)
3BLD: DNF(3:54.82)[3e], DNF(4:46.23)[memo dropped], DNF(5:33.03)[3e]
OH: 30.94, (24.57), 30.17, (44.47), 33.12 = 31.42
2-3-4 relay: 1:35.22
2-3-4-5 relay: 3:43.55 // super easy centres on the 4×4×4 solve
Megaminx: 4:48.20, (3:45.37+), 4:08.35, (5:07.95), 5:07.56 = 4:41.37
Sq-1: 47.68, 53.71, (41.79), 44.56, (1:03.22) = 48.66


Spoiler: FMC



29

R D2 R F2 R' D2 R L' F L F' B D L D' L' B' R L2 D L' U' L D' L2 U D R2 D2

(D2 R2 D' U' L U) // layer-c (6/6)
R D2 R F2 R' D2 // pseudoF2L-1 (6/12)
R L' F L F' // F2L (5/17)
B D L D' L' B' L R // edges; ab3c (8/25)
Skeleton: R D2 R F2 R' D2 R L' F L F' B D L D' L' B' R L @ U' L' U D R2 D2
@ = L D L' U' L D' L' U // corner comm (8-4/29)

23-move ab4c skeleton with the same start:
(D2 R2 D' U' L U) // layer-c (6/6)
(U2 R B2 R' U2 R') // pseudoF2L-1 (6-1/11)
(F L2 F' L2 D' L2 D L F L2 F' R2) // VHLS; ab4c (12/23)
Didn't bother looking for insertions here.

First skeleton found (25 moves, ab3e):
F2 L B2 R D // 222 (5/5)
L2 B' L U' B // 223 (5/10)
L' U L2 U' L' // F2L-1 (5/15)
L' B' U' B U L U2 L' U2 L U' // OLS (11-1/25)
The best edge comm insertion I found was essentially a U perm with one move cancelled (9-1 moves, 33 total).


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 15, 2017)

3x3: 10.45, (8.00), 12.63, 9.89, (13.84+) = 10.99 //2)PLL Skip
4x4: (42.58), 42.69, 43.85, (1:01.75), 43.38 = 43.31
7x7: 4:55.61, 5:04.75, 4:56.45, DNS, DNS
Pyra: 6.67, (4.19), 4.92, 4.21, (7.27) = 5.27
Clock: (6.03), 7.86, 7.74, (8.20), 8.08 = 7.89


----------



## Luminosus (Mar 16, 2017)

*2x2*
avg of 5: 1.57
1. 1.07
2. 1.34
3. (0.99)
4. 2.28
5. (3.44)

Notes: New Xinghen. Pretty good single and overall average.

*3x3*
avg of 5: 16.25
1. 15.80 
2. 16.64
3. (14.23)
4. 16.29
5. (18.23) 

Notes: Pretty good single and overall average.

*2BLD*
mean of 3: 10.84
1. 10.65
2. 8.90
3. 12.96


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 16, 2017)

3x3
28.49, 24.98, 26.98, 24.12, 26.46 = 26.46

Really bad... I got a pb avg of 21sec in the same session afterwards.


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 17, 2017)

2x2
7.39, (5.70), 6.88, 6.71, (9.37) = 6.99

4x4
1:29.33, 1:42.94, 1:36.42, 1:17.47, 1:33.66 = 1:33.14

OH
1:14.58, 1:06.03, 55.60, 50.87, 1:01.65 = 1:01.09

2-4
2:39.35

2-5
6:55.48 I'm super slow in 5x5

Pyra
13.11, 9.48, 16.87, 6.13, 12.74 = 11.78 Locked up all the time

Skewb
8.27, 9.75, 11.06, 15.56, 12.46 = 11.09 Skewb was good, pb avg I think

Square-1
36.52, 57.76, 1:25.09, 56.79, 43.74 = 52.76 Three fails (failed an algorithm and had to go back)

2BLD
1:24.37, 59.96, DNF

FMC
46 moves


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble: R2 U R' L2 B' R2 D2 L D' L D2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 L'

R' D R2 D2 U' F R2 F' (2x2x2)
U2 L' B2 L B (2x2x3)
F U' F2 L F L' (F2L-1)
U' L U L' U' L U L' (F2L)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U (OLL)
B U' B U B U B U' B' U' B2 (PLL)

Solution: R' D R2 D2 U' F R2 F' U2 L' B2 L B F U' F2 L F L' U' L U L' U' L U L' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U B U' B U B U B U' B' U' B2

I've been doing fmc for just a few days/few attempts. I'm perfectly happy with this result, I managed to build a good last layer for being done with cfop algs. I've not yet learned to do commutators for edges, maybe I could cut some moves by learning them.


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 17, 2017)

3BLD
4:07.18, 4:02.96, 4:09.89

Yayy, I've learned to finish my solves and not to leave a flipped piece somewhere. Couldn't be happier with this. Last week I made a pb single of 5:00 (two dnf:s) and now I beat that three times, getting almost sub 4. I'm getting somewhere. I still use OP edges, should start practising M2 properly.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 18, 2017)

3x3x3: 12.86, (17.88), 14.76, 15.15, (12.56) = 14.26
3x3x3 One Handed: 18.99, (12.76), 19.58, 19.22, (21.77) = 19.27


----------



## jam66150 (Mar 18, 2017)

3x3x3: 2:00.33+1:43.94+1:56.08+1:34.86+1:25.73=1:44.97(Pb!!)
2x2x2: 36.04+32.36+23.77+44.82+18.20=30.73(usualy get sub 30)


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 18, 2017)

2x2: (3.10), 3.42, 3.32, 3.28, (4.38) = 3.34
3x3: (20.13), (15.65), 16.44, 17.52, 16.14 = 16.70
4x4: (1:08.40), 1:05.75, 58.50, (57.11), 1:06.97 = 1:03.47
5x5: (1:54.31), 2:05.15, 2:05.42, 1:54.85, (2:06.90) = 2:01.81
6x6: (4:40.73), 4:29.02, (4:05.94), 4:28.60, 4:27.61 = 4:28.41
7x7: (6:13.37), 6:27.09, (7:07.99), 6:42.60, 6:35.54 = 6:35.08
2x2 BLD: 40.956, DNF, (40.937) = 40.937
3x3 BLD: (3:56.65), DNF, 4:00.74 = 3:56.65
Multi BLD: 2/3 (16:45.00)
3x3 OH: (28.15), 33.42, 31.89, (34.11), 29.49 = 31.60
3x3 WF: (1:37.28), 1:25.18, 1:33.24, (1:16.65), 1:31.26 = 1:29.89
3x3 MTS: (DNF), 2:01.720, 1:38.588, (1:14.107), 1:14.957 = 1:38.421
FMC: 37
2-4 Relay: 1:23.330
2-5 Relay: 3:45.152
2-6 Relay: 8:18.059
2-7 Relay: 13:56.380 (pretty insane for me)
Mini Guildford: 7:30.740
Clock: (18.91), 24.46, 23.69, (25.24), 25.17 = 24.44
Megaminx: 1:34.96, (1:28.06), 1:31.98, (1:36.21), 1:35.99 = 1:34.31
Pyraminx: (6.62), 5.75, 5.22, (4.62), 5.29 = 5.42
Square-1: (47.84), (33.86), 38.40, 35.60, 43.29 = 39.10
Skewb: (6.30), 10.18, 14.69, (20.05), 12.39 = 12.42


----------



## jihu1011 (Mar 19, 2017)

*2x2: 2.77*= (3.64), (2.17), 2.46, 3.47, 2.35
*3x3: 10.81*= 10.50, (9.35), (12.55), 11.79, 10.12
*4x4: 39.71*= (46.35), 40.42, 39.23, 39.48, (39.13)
*5x5: 1:33.82*= 1:34.63, 1:30.98, (1:29.42), (1:36.78), 1:35.86
*3x3OH: 20.09*= (18.81), 21.02, 19.95, 19.28, (21.90)
*Pyraminx: 8.25*= 8.37, 8.84, (4.99), 7.52, (10.70)

*2-3-4 relay: 1:03.86
2-3-4-5 relay: 2:24.97 
*


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 19, 2017)

2x2: 4.31, (3.34), 3.66, 5.05, (DNF) = 4.34
3x3: (24.17), 18.29, (15.60), 15.85, 17.82 = 17.32
4x4: 1:12.65, 1:17.77, (1:07.07), (1:19.19), 1:11.02 = 1:13.81
5x5: 2:50.15, 2:56.02, 3:02.72, (2:36.54), (3:23.37) = 2:56.29
2BLD: DNF, *31.43*, 38.30
3BLD: 1:56.723, DNF, *1:54.48*
4BLD: *13:21.22*, DNF, 15:04.805
5BLD: DNF, *34:07.89*, DNS //Yay first 5BLD success!!
mBLD: 6/7 46:49.61


Spoiler



First two letters of my first cube were ‘CO’, but for M2 edges if O is in the second position, I need to execute it as E (forgot to do this) – Memo and Recall was perfect though!


3x3 OH: 49.13, 45.92, (2:21.48), 54.21, (44.64) = 49.75
3x3 MTS: 1:29.57, (2:05.06), 1:33.10, (1:22.65), 1:32.33 = 1:31.66
2-4 Relay: 1:48.10
2-5 Relay: 4:37.43
2-6 Relay: 12:57.46
Kilominx: (1:12.20), (1:39.92), 1:32.67, 1:21.00, 1:38.66 = 1:30.77
Megaminx: (3:46.94), 3:41.06, (3:01.82), 3:20.83, 3:11.50 = 3:24.46
Pyraminx: 12.37, 14.13, 11.92, (10.62), (DNF) = 12.81
Square-1: 49.45, 41.67, (35.72), (55.48), 50.43 = 47.18
Skewb: (5.83), 8.57, 11.83, (14.65), 14.17 = 11.52


Mike Hughey said:


> *2. *U D' L' R' U' R D' U' U D' U'


 Erm what's going on with this scramble??

FMC: 49



Spoiler



Solution: B R’ B’ R D2 F L’ B L B’ L F’ D2 U B R B’ R’ U’ R D B D’ B’ R’ L’ B’ L D’ B2 D L B L’ B L2 B L B U’ B L U’ B2 R’ F D2 R2 D’

Explanation: (Inverse Scramble)

D’ R2 D2 F’ R // 222 (5/5)
B2 U L’ B’ U // 223 (5/10) – good so far
B’ L’ B’ L2 B’ L B’ L’ D’ B2 D L’ B L // F2L (14/24) – yeah not so good
R B D B’ D’ R’ U R B R’ B’ U’ // OLL (12/36) – ouch CFOP
D2 F L’ B L’ B’ L F’ D2 R’ B R B’ // PLL (13/49) – ew G perm

Yeah good start but I’m still using CFOP to finish because I haven’t bothered exploring proper FMC finishing techniques


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 19, 2017)

MBLD: 3/5 5:26 [3:00]


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 19, 2017)

*2x2: ao5 12.63
*
Time List:
1. (13.89) 
2. 13.67 
3. 12.07 
4. (8.90) 
5. 12.12 

*3x3: ao5 46.05*

Time List:
1. 46.26 
2. (34.33) 
3. 39.05 
4. 52.82 
5. (53.58)

*Pyraminx: ao5 15.47
*
Time List:
1. (21.73) 
2. 13.92 
3. 17.46 
4. 15.02 
5. (12.14) 


This time I did great!!!


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 19, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> Yeah good start but I’m still using CFOP to finish because I haven’t bothered exploring proper FMC finishing techniques
> [/spoiler]



That's fine -- it's a good place to start. And 49 is not a terrible result!  Meanwhile, everything you could possibly want to know about FMC solving is in this tutorial: http://fmcsolves.cubing.net/fmc_tutorial_ENG.pdf


----------



## RyuKagamine (Mar 20, 2017)

6x6x6: 6:03.11 5:27.35 (5:13.34) (7:09.58) 5:51.22 =5:47.23
Mini guildford: DNF/2x2 forgot 
Clock: (15.12) 17.71 (23.22) 18.29 18.05 =18.02
Pyraminx: 20.73 (17.86) (DNF) 18.76 24.13 =21.21
Skewb: (11.25) 18.92 29.17+ 29.06 (34.86) =25.72


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 20, 2017)

*2x2 = 5.53*
1. (6.74) 
2. (2.90) 
3. 6.66 
4. 5.99 
5. 3.92 


*3x3 = 17.60*
1. 16.86 
2. 17.41 
3. 18.50 
4. (16.10) 
5. (21.22)


*3x3OH = 44.27 *
1. (51.03) 
2. 42.94 
3. 44.89 
4. (41.45) 
5. 44.97 

*
Pyraminx = 7.70*
1. (8.86) 
2. 7.51 
3. (6.54) 
4. 7.07 
5. 8.51 


*Skewb = 20.89*
1. (29.32) 
2. (9.83) 
3. 19.60 
4. 24.60 
5. 18.46 

*4x4 = 1:32.32 *//I got a Wuque!

1. 1:39.26 
2. 1:25.25 
3. (1:15.84) //PB! 
4. 1:32.44 
5. (1:46.83) 

*2-3-4 Relay = 2:09.40*


----------



## Jon Persson (Mar 20, 2017)

4x4 1:58.114, 2:01.375, 1:57.047, (2:12.848), (1:44.629) = 1:58.845

5x5 3:47.922, (3:15.271), 3:39.173, (4:12.125), 3:29.038 = 3:38.711


----------



## Aysha (Mar 20, 2017)

*2x2:* 5.62, (3.42), 7.30, (7.31), 4.19 = 5.70
*3x3:* (18.76), 17.05, 15.57, (14.80), 15.85 = 16.15
*Pyraminx:* 13.09, 15.10, (16.94), (10.65), 15.25 = 14.48


----------



## Alea (Mar 20, 2017)

*2x2:* 7.02, 7.35, (5.98), 5.99, (13.89) => *6.79
3x3:* 22.79, 17.03, 19.98, (16.66), (23.62)=>*19.94
4x4:* 1:19.70, (1:56.41), 1:22.77, 1:20.48, (1:04.05) =>* 1:20.99
5x5:* (2:39.27), 2:25.63, 2:32.81, 2:26.17, (2:21.10)=>* 2:28.21
6x6:* 5:21.43, 5:04.43, 5:34.80, (5:41.60), (4:43.77)=>* 5:20.22
7x7: *7:53.20, 8:48.44, (7:53.06), (9:08.32), 8:58.51=>*8:33.39
2BLD:* DNF(1:53.29), DNF(1:30.06), DNF(49.38)=> *DNF
OH:* 28.04, 32.19, (35.40), 31.91, (27.26)=> *30.72
2-4 relay: 2:00.05
2-5 relay: DNF* //get a super fast 2x2 time (for me, 3.56), stopped the timer then cursed myself.
*Kilo:* (1:00.16), 1:16.49, 1:21.90, (1:30.53), 1:14.72=> *1:17.71
Mega:* 2:13.17, (3:20.51), 2:08.79, 2:09.17, (2:02.95)=> *2:10.38
Pyra:* 9.00, 8.18, 9.28, (6.47), (11.96)=> *8.83
Skewb:* (6.84), 13.86, 14.02, 11.11, (17.72)=>* 13.00*


----------



## Miges12w3 (Mar 20, 2017)

2x2
avg of 5: 6.55
1. 7.11 
2. (5.17) 
3. 5.49 
4. (7.52) 
5. 7.02 

3x3
avg of 5: 27.52
1. (36.45) 
2. 31.28
3. 26.23 
4. (23.97) 
5. 25.03

4x4
avg of 5: 2:24.09
1. 2:19.75 
2. (1:57.99) 
3. 2:43.68 
4. 2:08.83 
5. (2:46.05)

Skewb
avg of 5: 15.05
1. (5.19) 
2. 16.34 
3. 15.53 
4. 13.28 
5. (17.44)


----------



## Bogdan (Mar 20, 2017)

*2x2x2:* (2.96), (5.58), 4.66, 4.77, 4.86-> *4.76
3x3x3:* 15.48, (13.48), 15.22, 14.22, (17.32)-> *14.97
4x4x4:* (1:39.69), 1:15.33, 1:18.26, 1:18.29, (1:03.11)-> *1:17.29
5x5x5:* 2:36.43, (2:25.65), (2:46.02), 2:27.19, 2:30.17-> *2:31.26
2x2x2BLD:* 1:26.67, 51.63, 54.10-> *51.63
3x3x3BLD:* 4:05.64, DNF, DNF-> *4:05.64
3x3x3OH:* 36.04, (31.85), 40.11, 37.07, (40.46)-> *37.74
234*-> *1:42.11
2345*-> *4:05.54
sq-1:* 50.62, 48.77, 44.40, (35.16), (1:00.04)-> *47.93
skewb:* (4.50), 7.40, 10.08, (11.43), 7.41-> *8.30
FMC:* 32 moves


Spoiler



Solution: U L2 R U' B2 D' B' U' B D' B' U D L2 D' B' U2 B L U' L' U' L U L' U' B2 U2 B' U' B U'

U L2 R U' B2 //1x2x3
D2 //2x2x2 + 1 pair
* B' D L2 D' //2x2x3
(on inverse): U B' U B U2 B2 //f2l-1
B' U2 B L U' L' U' L U L' U' //all but 3 corners
correction: B2 U2 B' U' B U'

insertion: * D B' U' B D' B' U B (3 moves canceled)


----------



## sqAree (Mar 20, 2017)

*2x2:* 3.87, (2.38), 3.42, 4.83, (5.20) = *4.04
3x3:* 16.64, (16.90), 16.05, 16.01, (15.00) = *16.24
4x4:* 1:13.50, (1:10.52), (1:19.24), 1:13.65, 1:18.92 = *1:15.36
OH:* (32.92), 23.14, 23.65, (22.48), 26.43 = *24.41* //two cube drops


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 21, 2017)

Clock
1. 13.82 
2. 14.27 
3. (13.47) 
4. 17.38 
5. (17.97) 

avg of 5: 15.16


----------



## okayama (Mar 21, 2017)

*FMC*: 24 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 U R' L2 B' R2 D2 L D' L D2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 L'
Solution: D L U' L' D' R2 D' F2 D2 F2 D2 R F' U2 F D F' U2 F R F U R D2

Here is 15 min backup solution (29 moves).

(Inverse)

1x2x2 block: B' D2
1x2x3 block: U2 B2 U
2x2x3 block: R2 F' R
1 edge: L U L U'
Finish F2L: R L2 B L' * B'
All but 3 corners: B D L D' L' B' R' L

Insert at *: L F' R F L' F' R' F

In the next 20 min, I found the following solution.

(Inverse)

Orient edges: D2 R' U' F'
1st square: R' D' *
More 1x2x3 block: R' D2 F2
More square: D2 F2 D2 F2
2x2x3 block: D R2
All but 3 corners: D L U L' D'

Insert at *: D F' U2 F D' F' U2 F


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 21, 2017)

Really good stuff this week! (Except 4x4 and 6x6, but I think I need to lube my WuQue)

2x2 - *5.06* Average: 4.89, (3.07), (6.55), 5.18, 5.10
3x3 - *12.94* Average: 12.77, 13.52, (12.07), 12.54, (13.78)
4x4 - *1:15.01* Average: (1:00.16), 1:14.53, 1:13.52, (DNF(1:34.41)), 1:16.98
5x5 - *2:23.88* PB Average: 2:20.94, (2:20.89), 2:29.47, (2:30.98), 2:21.22
6x6 - *5:01.88* Average: 4:19.18, (4:06.07), 5:18.86, (5:39.49), 5:27.60
(PB Single but rest of Average was bad)
7x7 - *8:55.02* PB Average: 9:38.75, 8:11.20, 8:55.10, (9:46.26), (7:40.77)
(With PB Single!)

3x3 OH - *20.25* Average: (23.37), 19.37, 22.04, 19.35, (17.70)
3x3 MTS - *1:16.13* Average: 1:27.76, (58.34), 1:15.65, (1:30.85), 1:04.99

2-4 Relay - *1:27.78* (PB)
2-5 Relay - *4:21.73*
2-6 Relay - *8:55.99*
2-7 Relay - *19:28.16*

Megaminx - *3:19.25* PB Average: (2:59.16), 3:15.29, 3:05.20, (3:59.61), 3:37.27
Pyraminx - *12.21* PB Average: 11.73, 14.17, (9.98), 10.72, (16.17)
(Another PB Single)
Skewb - *26.21* Average: (10.16), 20.08, 31.87, (38.46), 26.69
(Yet _another_ PB Single)


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 21, 2017)

busy week

*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF, 6:47.60, DNF = *6:47.60*
last one was 5:28 with 3 centers off
*Multi-BLD*: *16/19* in *55:11.75*
good time, ok accuracy I guess


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 21, 2017)

Result for week 11 (final)
Congratulations to Cristopher, bacyril and DGCubes

*2x2x2*(30)

 1.56 Luminosus
 2.22 Isaac Lai
 2.76 jihu1011
 3.34 Christopher Cabrera
 3.43 DGCubes
 4.04 sqAree
 4.20 Sir Cube-a-lot
 4.34 OJ Cubing
 4.35 bacyril
 4.43 bulletpal
 4.76 Bogdan
 4.81 Ordway Persyn
 5.06 EmperorZant
 5.17 bubbagrub
 5.52 CornerCutter
 5.53 xyzzy
 5.70 Aysha
 5.89 JoshuaStacker
 6.54 Miges12w3
 6.79 Alea
 6.99 T1_M0
 7.58 Amelia Cheng
 7.98 MoyuDayanLover3
 8.33 BirdPuzzles
 9.35 Lili Martin
 9.47 arbivara
 10.86 Jacck
 12.62 FireCuber
 15.89 MatsBergsten
 30.72 jam66150
*3x3x3 *(35)

 9.30 Isaac Lai
 10.80 jihu1011
 10.92 FastCubeMaster
 10.99 Jaysammey777
 12.84 DGCubes
 12.94 EmperorZant
 14.26 GenTheThief
 14.33 bacyril
 14.61 Ordway Persyn
 14.97 Bogdan
 15.14 Sir Cube-a-lot
 15.44 Sergeant Baboon
 16.16 Aysha
 16.18 bulletpal
 16.23 sqAree
 16.24 Luminosus
 16.70 Christopher Cabrera
 17.32 OJ Cubing
 17.51 muchacho
 17.59 CornerCutter
 17.84 xyzzy
 19.93 Alea
 21.66 BirdPuzzles
 24.31 bubbagrub
 26.14 T1_M0
 27.51 Miges12w3
 27.53 JoshuaStacker
 30.80 Amelia Cheng
 30.96 arbivara
 33.43 MatsBergsten
 33.83 One Wheel
 36.81 Jacck
 39.48 Lili Martin
 46.04 FireCuber
 1:44.96 jam66150
*4x4x4*(23)

 39.71 jihu1011
 40.06 Isaac Lai
 43.31 Jaysammey777
 49.02 DGCubes
 49.41 bacyril
 1:03.50 xyzzy
 1:03.74 Christopher Cabrera
 1:04.76 bulletpal
 1:09.43 Sergeant Baboon
 1:13.81 OJ Cubing
 1:15.01 EmperorZant
 1:15.36 sqAree
 1:17.29 Bogdan
 1:20.98 Alea
 1:32.32 CornerCutter
 1:33.14 T1_M0
 1:38.01 bubbagrub
 1:53.31 One Wheel
 1:58.84 Jon Persson
 2:07.89 Lili Martin
 2:11.30 MatsBergsten
 2:24.09 Miges12w3
 4:08.12 arbivara
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:20.66 Isaac Lai
 1:33.82 jihu1011
 1:36.63 bacyril
 2:01.81 Christopher Cabrera
 2:08.54 xyzzy
 2:23.88 EmperorZant
 2:28.20 Alea
 2:31.26 Bogdan
 2:39.03 Sergeant Baboon
 2:56.30 OJ Cubing
 3:18.43 One Wheel
 3:38.71 Jon Persson
 4:13.12 MatsBergsten
 4:29.76 Lili Martin
 8:42.68 arbivara
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:38.30 bacyril
 3:24.62 Isaac Lai
 3:42.54 DGCubes
 4:28.41 Christopher Cabrera
 5:20.22 Alea
 5:47.23 RyuKagamine
 7:57.29 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(10)

 3:59.30 bacyril
 4:51.63 Ordway Persyn
 6:35.08 Christopher Cabrera
 7:20.41 xyzzy
 8:30.53 Jacck
 8:33.38 Alea
 8:55.02 EmperorZant
12:21.18 One Wheel
13:42.19 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jaysammey777
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 17.90 Isaac Lai
 19.26 GenTheThief
 20.08 jihu1011
 20.25 EmperorZant
 24.41 sqAree
 28.84 bulletpal
 29.61 DGCubes
 30.71 Alea
 31.41 xyzzy
 31.60 Christopher Cabrera
 37.74 Bogdan
 37.91 muchacho
 40.17 bubbagrub
 40.36 bacyril
 44.27 CornerCutter
 49.75 OJ Cubing
 54.26 arbivara
 1:01.09 T1_M0
 1:02.32 Amelia Cheng
 1:09.14 One Wheel
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:29.89 Christopher Cabrera
 2:03.83 bubbagrub
 4:00.31 One Wheel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 7.64 asacuber
 8.90 Luminosus
 10.49 Isaac Lai
 25.64 DGCubes
 31.43 OJ Cubing
 34.23 MatsBergsten
 40.93 Christopher Cabrera
 45.11 Jacck
 51.63 Bogdan
 59.96 T1_M0
 1:38.22 arbivara
 4:19.24 xyzzy
 DNF Alea
 DNF bubbagrub
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 1:27.87 MatsBergsten
 1:54.48 OJ Cubing
 3:55.85 Jacck
 3:56.65 Christopher Cabrera
 4:02.96 T1_M0
 4:05.64 Bogdan
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF xyzzy
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:47.60 Keroma12
 7:30.61 MatsBergsten
13:21.22 OJ Cubing
14:56.16 DGCubes
14:58.74 Jacck
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:24.75 MatsBergsten
27:16.15 Jacck
34:07.89 OJ Cubing
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

59:50.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

16/19 (55:11)  Keroma12
8/10 (41:44)  MatsBergsten
6/7 (46:49)  OJ Cubing
10/15 (59:06)  Deri Nata Wijaya
3/5 ( 5:26)  kamilprzyb
2/3 (15:32)  DGCubes
2/3 (16:45)  Christopher Cabrera
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 47.95 bacyril
 1:16.13 EmperorZant
 1:31.67 OJ Cubing
 1:38.42 Christopher Cabrera
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 1:03.86 jihu1011
 1:08.69 bacyril
 1:09.63 DGCubes
 1:23.33 Christopher Cabrera
 1:27.78 EmperorZant
 1:35.22 xyzzy
 1:42.11 Bogdan
 1:48.10 OJ Cubing
 1:49.43 bulletpal
 2:00.05 Alea
 2:06.61 BirdPuzzles
 2:09.40 CornerCutter
 2:27.53 One Wheel
 2:39.35 T1_M0
 2:58.48 Lili Martin
 3:36.06 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:24.97 jihu1011
 2:47.54 bacyril
 2:56.99 DGCubes
 3:43.55 xyzzy
 3:45.15 Christopher Cabrera
 4:05.54 Bogdan
 4:21.73 EmperorZant
 4:37.43 OJ Cubing
 6:25.77 One Wheel
 6:55.48 T1_M0
 8:39.62 MatsBergsten
 8:46.57 Lili Martin
 DNF Alea
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(6)

 5:59.96 bacyril
 8:18.05 Christopher Cabrera
 8:55.99 EmperorZant
12:57.46 OJ Cubing
13:18.70 One Wheel
16:58.98 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(5)

10:02.19 bacyril
13:56.38 Christopher Cabrera
19:28.16 EmperorZant
23:55.62 One Wheel
28:35.00 MatsBergsten
*MiniGuildford*(3)

 6:08.35 bacyril
 7:30.74 Christopher Cabrera
 DNF RyuKagamine
*Kilominx*(5)

 29.62 DGCubes
 42.31 bacyril
 1:17.70 Alea
 1:30.78 OJ Cubing
 2:17.31 Lili Martin
*Skewb*(18)

 4.89 Isaac Lai
 6.84 asacuber
 7.08 bubbagrub
 7.40 DGCubes
 8.30 Bogdan
 8.33 bacyril
 8.38 Sir Cube-a-lot
 10.48 Ordway Persyn
 11.09 T1_M0
 11.52 OJ Cubing
 12.42 Christopher Cabrera
 13.00 Alea
 14.79 bulletpal
 15.05 Miges12w3
 20.89 CornerCutter
 25.97 MatsBergsten
 26.21 EmperorZant
 28.19 Jacck
*Clock*(6)

 7.89 Jaysammey777
 13.77 DGCubes
 15.16 aybuck37
 17.55 bacyril
 18.02 RyuKagamine
 24.44 Christopher Cabrera
*Pyraminx*(17)

 2.66 DGCubes
 4.81 Isaac Lai
 5.08 bacyril
 5.27 Jaysammey777
 5.42 Christopher Cabrera
 7.70 CornerCutter
 8.24 jihu1011
 8.82 Alea
 9.14 BirdPuzzles
 10.33 Sir Cube-a-lot
 11.78 T1_M0
 12.21 EmperorZant
 12.70 bubbagrub
 12.81 OJ Cubing
 12.93 Jacck
 14.48 Aysha
 15.47 FireCuber
*Megaminx*(11)

 56.02 Isaac Lai
 1:15.22 DGCubes
 1:28.46 Sergeant Baboon
 1:31.34 bacyril
 1:34.31 Christopher Cabrera
 2:10.38 Alea
 3:19.25 EmperorZant
 3:24.46 OJ Cubing
 3:42.81 One Wheel
 4:41.37 xyzzy
 6:15.35 arbivara
*Square-1*(13)

 20.35 Isaac Lai
 21.12 DGCubes
 22.27 bacyril
 35.63 bubbagrub
 39.10 Christopher Cabrera
 47.18 OJ Cubing
 47.93 Bogdan
 48.65 xyzzy
 52.76 T1_M0
 54.43 bulletpal
 1:24.85 Jacck
 1:54.36 One Wheel
 DNF sqAree
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

24 okayama
29 xyzzy
30 bubbagrub
32 Bogdan
36 Berd
37 Christopher Cabrera
38 arbivara
46 T1_M0
49 OJ Cubing

*Contest results*

288 Christopher Cabrera
273 bacyril
264 DGCubes
235 Isaac Lai
235 OJ Cubing
184 EmperorZant
182 jihu1011
175 xyzzy
175 Bogdan
171 MatsBergsten
148 Alea
122 bubbagrub
115 T1_M0
112 bulletpal
92 Jaysammey777
92 sqAree
92 Jacck
88 One Wheel
86 CornerCutter
79 Ordway Persyn
77 Sir Cube-a-lot
71 Sergeant Baboon
71 Luminosus
61 arbivara
55 GenTheThief
46 Aysha
45 Keroma12
44 BirdPuzzles
41 Lili Martin
39 Miges12w3
36 FastCubeMaster
35 asacuber
33 muchacho
30 Deri Nata Wijaya
28 Amelia Cheng
27 JoshuaStacker
19 okayama
18 Jon Persson
17 RyuKagamine
16 kamilprzyb
15 Berd
13 FireCuber
10 MoyuDayanLover3
7 jam66150
6 aybuck37


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 21, 2017)

Just pointing out that I got a 29 for FMC (solution is in my post on the first page).

(also when will I ever not DNF a 3bld solve, gosh)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 21, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Just pointing out that I got a 29 for FMC (solution is in my post on the first page).
> 
> (also when will I ever not DNF a 3bld solve, gosh)



Yes, I see! But the program wants the event name first in a line, and your "FMC" drowned in the spoiler.
So please just add a line outside the spoiler with "FMC 29" (next week ).

Your result is updated now and with that you just passed me in the total 
(and good luck with BLD)


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 21, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> So please just add a line outside the spoiler with "FMC 29" (next week ).



Ah, okay. Will do!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 21, 2017)

... and then finally the Cubicle gift card lottery.
Only 43 competitors so bigger chance than usual for you!

Set the wheel spinning.... turning, turning, stopping.... at 29!
And place 29 has Miges12w3!

Congratulations .

EDIT: and this stands even though I had to alter the result lists.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 21, 2017)

bad luck again lol


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't see any of my results...?

I entered them on the competition website. Maybe it didn't work this week?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 21, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> I don't see any of my results...?
> 
> I entered them on the competition website. Maybe it didn't work this week?


Aww, I've took the wrong week from the comp website, my mistake. I'll fix it soon.....

And to the podium you went .


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 22, 2017)

Yes competition site is back!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 22, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Yes competition site is back!


You can enter results there, but no scrambles yet.


----------

